# Error with Send/Receive with Outlook all the sudden!



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

I’m getting error with Send/Receive with Outlook all the sudden. I have not changed anything to my folders or filters that I know of. I looked around the net & couldn’t find any answers. Some people had an issue with the time/date setting on PC that caused this error, but mine is correct. I get this error every time I hit the Send/Receive button. Some forums said something about syncing Hotmail with Outlook could be the problem. As far as I know I don’t have a Hotmail Account, well not that I know of or have ever set up. 

“Task reported error (0x8004102A) : 'Error with Send/Receive. 
There was an error synchronizing your folder hierarchy.
Error : 80041004."

Here is some system info:
Outlook 2010- Win7 Pro x64, Acer laptop-Firefox default browser-Avast!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Since the error has to do with syncing, it sounds like you have an imap account setup. It further sounds like there's an error with the settings (ie username and password) possibly preventing that. It's also possible the .pst file is corrupted. I'd start by running a scan on the PST file by following these instructions.


----------



## albertjwara (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi,
If you would not be able to resolve your problem with proper settings then it seems the matter of corruption in PST file. No need to worry for repairing task of PST file in presence of Microsoft Inbox repair tool. This utility also known as ScanPST.exe that is associated with Outlook application. To know steps and working of an Inbox PST repair tool, read at:
Efficient Ways To Repair Corrupt Outlook PST File


Regards:
Albert


----------



## NYKrumrie (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok I figured out the issue just in case anyone else is experiencing a similar problem. I didn't know that to use Outlook Calendars you need to set up a Hotmail account. I guess they set up a Hotmail account for me at work just to use the calendar feature on Outlook without telling me there was an active Hotmail email account now. So I opened a browser, went to Hotmail, Logged in with the User name & Password they made for me. (_probably the same email users name & password you have been using with Outlook all along)_. I logged in, there was nothing really there. I closed it & launched Outlook. Presto! The problem was gone! Not sure how or why but it was gone. _**Note- A few days later the same error window appeared. I logged into Hotmail like before & the problem was gone. I hope its gone forever now. _


----------

